# SE Michigan Biplanes



## r0cknry (Sep 25, 2012)

Anybody in the SE Michigan area interested in some free gas in exchange for a ride in the biplane? I haven't flown anything other than a 172 in almost 6 months and i'm dying to get back into something tailwheel, and FUN!

Im at Willow Run and Ann Arbor Municipal on a regular basis to give an idea of my location!

Ryan


----------

